# The subconscious and falling asleep



## aphex (May 5, 2010)

I've been listening to Mike's tapes for a few weeks now, and feel they are helping slightly at the moment.Just a quick question about falling asleep. In the faq it says that falling asleep is ok because it's the subconscious that matters. Whilst listening to session 2 I almost always fall asleep. I was wondering if during [my session] that I've woken up before 2 out of maybe 10 times, its possible that your subconscious will choose, or trick you into the wrong option?Do you think I should go back a few sessions and listen at a time when I know I wont fall asleep?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi aphex and welcome!Firstly, I did a light edit to your inquiry because we want everyone who is doing the program to have a fresh approach to the imagery details and not have any hints about its content until they hear it for the first time as you did.No worries about your concerns at all - I have PM'ed you with a personal reply, and I also will have Mike take a look at your unique situation and I will get back to you with his thoughts as well!All the best to you and take care.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again - I showed your question to Mike - and here is his reply:"Hiya Marilyn, your reply was fine. The program is for both D & C (and of course Alternating & Pain) The subconscious knows what is needed so no worries there. Also as you know sometimes people with D will swing to C, and vice versa during the healing process, and then eventually come to a halt where it is best for the listener. The subcon knows it can speed up or slow down the digestive system as and when needed, this reinforces the feeling of control for the subcon and is a positive. If your listener is uncertain they can listen to it at a time when they know they will not fall asleep, but I expect all will be fine, and eventually they will move on to the next sessions knowing that they have that contol all the way through the program. Chat later.Best wishesMike"Hope this helps! All the best to you.


----------

